# UID No Missing From the Residency Permit



## omrgul (Oct 24, 2012)

Dear Expats,

My wife was here on a 30-days visit visa, and I managed to get a residence permit and the status change application approved. So, now she has until 20th Jan to become resident (i.e. after the healthcheck and emirates ID application).

However, after returning home from DNRD I noticed that UID no is missing form her residency permit. But it was present on the Visit visa (sponsored by my company and not me).

Has someone faced a similar issue? What should I do to get this number?

I contacted AMER, and they replied back saying that... go to a DNRD branch to get this number. I now remember seeing a notice at a typing center that UID is essential for Emirates ID. 

Waiting for your inputs.

Thanks.


----------



## McSmith (Sep 15, 2012)

I had same problem as with most of my collegues. You need to go to immigration say at DXB free zone and pay something like 120 aed and they will print a new one. Your company will reimburse you.


----------



## omrgul (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the reply McSmith. You are right in saying that it can be obtained from any GDRFA branch if you take your passport and the visa page with you, along with some fee. However, I came to know yesterday evening that my wife's case was different and I thought I should share. 

It turns out that the UID no was already assigned to her when she arrived on visit visa, but as it wasn't printed on the residence visa page, I went to the GDRFA branch at Jafiliya. I simply handed over her resident visa page at the counter and the lady there, after searching through the system, wrote the number on the visa page and stamped it. I also didn't have to pay any fee.

After reaching home, I matched it with the visit visa page and it was the same. Also, it turned out that I was being extra-conscious. It would have been automatically populated on the pasted visa on the passport, and the typing centers for Emirates ID told me that it wasn't necessary to get it.

The situation is clear and now she has till Feb to get her emirates and medical 

Regards.


----------



## colaxs (Nov 26, 2012)

Glad to know it worked out for you Omrgul


----------

